# Centra Meal Deals €2 / €4 / €5



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

[broken link removed]
Until June 13th


----------



## tallpaul (28 May 2009)

Even at those prices, I don't think I could manage to eat that 'Lasagne'. 

One of the most abused foodstuffs around...


----------



## Caveat (28 May 2009)

Hmmm...maybe.

How bad can the pizza be though?  Chips, garlic bread - hard to go too far wrong I would have thought.  I might try this option.


----------



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

True, but great for a quick bite when you are hungry in work and have no time to russle something better up! I think its quite a good price too.


----------

